# Fetching



## Rich1515 (Jun 11, 2005)

Sophie loves to fetch her squeaky balls and will bring them back over and over and over....here is my question. Will she always be addicted to the sqeakers or will she eventially take to anything that I throw to her?


----------



## abzndbonnie (Jun 8, 2005)

i suggest , try it out, throw some different things to her and see if she will retrieve them, i think she will..she's a golden retriever afterall


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

If MOJO zones in on one particular toy then it's game over for me. If I can get him excited about a ball or rope first then it's o.k.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

while all my dogs have always retrieved naturally, I do train them to retrieve since I hunt and run hunt tests... I break it down into parts... I start with hold..I put somthing in their mouth and teach them to hold it and dont drop it... then i teach drop.. then i teach fetch...fetch means pick it up... so that whatever i point at, they fetch.. i then finsih off with a proper delivery which is to heel up and wait for me to take it... i do not use their toys.. we do play with them and i throw them, but i reserve bumpers and ducks for the real work.. I start formal training on this at about 7 months.. after they have finished teething.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Most likely yes, she will. Mine started out with toys as well as a puppy and he will retrieve anything I send him for. Just keep it up and always have them bring it in too.


----------



## i_love_golden's_93 (Jan 22, 2006)

i just need help training to teach my golden retever how to play fetch he is the one in the picture and is he to old to teach he now all the stuff for the tearpy dog test but is he to old i just started traing him the terarpy dog stuff about 3 weeks ago he knows it but he wont fetch the toy he will keep it do you have tips


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

ilg93 - Check out this link: http://www.petplace.com/dogs/teaching-your-dog-to-fetch/page1.aspx

Be aware, however, some goldens simply don't like to retrieve or simply don't "get it." The therapy training is *very cool*. My wife works with handicapped individuals and tells me the dogs really perk the people up when they visit. Lots of luck with the training, I hope it works out. Don't let it get to you if your pooch doesn't like to retrieve.


----------

